# short redhawk question



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

I own a 4" redhawk (3 1/2 inch actually) and ive owned it for a little while but ammo is expensive and my time is limited, and i live in MI now vs.NM where you can carry it as well as shoot it as long as youre 500 yds frrom a dwelling. MI...not so laid back. So i dont sshoot it as often as i like. But i AM comfortable with it and its my home protection piece. (Loaded with junky CCI Blazer hollow pt 44 special) 
Im pretty comfy plinking with 240 or 180 gr magnums or 230 gr specials. But what i wanted to know is if anyone out there who shares my enthusiasm for 44s, whats a nice low flash 44 special hollow point with good energy deposit? 

I kept gold sabers in my 45, its all i would use for defense rounds. But they dont make them in 44 and 44 ammo is too expensive and 44 spl is hard to find. So rather than dump a bunch of money down the rube trying to find another "gold saber" quality, just thought id ask...anyone have a favorite?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I use american eagle hollowpoints in my Ruger SBH and they do very well.
In wet phone book tests the lead round nose bullets expande to about 6/10th of an inch while the eagle HPs expanded to close to 1 inch.
That should stop about everything but a rhino or elephant (and them too if youre close enough):mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ammunition-to-go has good deals right now on 44 special. Speer and CCI Golddot, Win Silvertip, Corbon, hornady critical defense, are all good ones.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. @scooter, i LOVE the phonebook test. I dont know what it is but blowing holes in phonebooks just makes me laugh. American eagle huh?

And denner, ammo to go? Ill check them out. 

Thanks again.


----------

